# Occitan Provençal: oustau



## bribon

Hola,

Alguien podría decirme cómo puedo traducir Oustau al castellano??
Generalmente aparece dando nombres a restaurantes o/y hoteles...

Gracias,


----------



## VRF

Hola Bribon:

"Oustau" est l'équivalent à "maison" en provençal


----------



## bribon

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## XiaoRoel

Viene de _hospitalem_, lo que se llama en España _hostal_ (tomado de esta palabra provenzal en la E. M.). En provenzal antiguo ya *ostal* significaba tanto '_posada, mesón_' (en catalán es el sentido principal) como '_casa_' (es el significado fundamental en provenzal). Equivale al _*chez*_ francés para nombrar locales de hostelería.


----------



## franc 91

Chez in Provençal is found in place names (up in the 04 for example) as Aco de (with an accent on the 'o') - in Catalan I have found it expressed as 'Cal'.


----------



## CapnPrep

XiaoRoel said:


> Equivale al _*chez*_ francés para nombrar locales de hostelería.


No equivale a _chez_, que es una preposición. Equivale al sustantivo _maison_.



franc 91 said:


> Chez in Provençal is found in place names (up in the 04 for example) as Aco de (with an accent on the 'o').


That's right (also _en cò de_ or simply _cò de_), and not only in placenames, but in regular conversation. Some speakers use the preposition _chès_ or _ches_, under influence from French. But again, this has little to do with _oustau_/_ostau_, which is an ordinary noun.


----------

